
Apple Patents Collecting Biometric Information Based on Unauthorized Device Use - cgtyoder
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/08/apple_patents_c.html
======
devy
"There's no reason to believe Apple will implement the forensic technology in
an upcoming consumer product, but the patent does highlight Apple's continuing
research into how to harden security on mobile devices beyond passcode screens
and Touch ID. " [1]

[1]: [http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/25/apple-forensic-data-
capt...](http://www.macrumors.com/2016/08/25/apple-forensic-data-capture-
iphone-theft/)

